# Drilling Fridge Door Holes



## Boots (13/7/04)

How do people normally drill the holes in their fridge doors to pass the beer taps through?

Do you have to use a hole saw, or is a large drill bit all that's necessary?

Does anyone know what size (of either) is necessary. (I don't have the adapters on me so won't be able to measure till tonight - when the Hardware stores will be shut)

Picked up my gear last night and am hoping to mount the taps tonight.

Thanks
Boots


----------



## MAH (13/7/04)

Boots said:


> Picked up my gear last night and am hoping to mount the taps tonight.
> 
> Thanks
> Boots


Boots

Whatever floats ya boat ..... but personally I've never thought of mounting my taps  , I just use them to pour beer. I mean everyone on this forum loves beer, but you must LOVE beer!  

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Boots (13/7/04)

Oops - I meant to post that one in aus.sex.fetishes . sorry  :lol: 

mental note - never post to 2 forums at the same time ....


----------



## Doc (13/7/04)

Boots,

I do mine by using drill bits as I don't have a hole-saw bit big enough.
Start with a small drill bit and work your way up to the right size for your taps.

Hint: When placing your taps work out how big your drip tray is so the any drips go in the tray. Also space them so you can add additional taps later. 
Finally I used some PVC tubing that fits around the shaft that goes through the fridge door to act as a support so when I tightened the nut I didn't crack the lining of the fridge.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (13/7/04)

Boots

Docs idea is good - i use metal electrical conduit.

Sorry for forgeting to mention that.

Just drill through the fridge door first. Dont drill thru the plastic via the front. Drill thru the plastic from inside the fridge - make the hole in the plastic just big enough to fit the conduit/pvc etc. Drilling from inside the fridge helps stop the plastic from breakout.
Then use the washer and nut to tighten onto the washer that tightens on to the plastic and will lock the pvc/conduit onto the meatl of the fridge door.

Hope this makes sense.
Important notes.
- Measure taps first and align so that if it is a 2 door - you can still open the freezer without hiting the handles.(seen people do this)
- measure the conduit/pvc to ensure tht you have enough room for the nut and tail.
- Label the beer line at both ends - i use dots eg one dot for first tap and 2 dots for second. This lets you know which disconect is on which tap - save messy about when you have 5m of beer line coiled around another 5m of beer line in the fridge.
- when drilling the gas line thru the side - drill small just thru metal and poke about with coat hanger wire so that you dont hit a gas line.If safe -continuing drilling upto 6mm hole.

will try and take some photos of my keg setup tonight.

Happy Kegging - hope you have better luck in getting a beer goddes to pull Beers for you once its all set up...


----------



## Boots (13/7/04)

Thank guys.

Cheers
Boots


----------



## Bobby (13/7/04)

i used a 16mm drill bit and reamed it out abit till it fit.


----------



## Trough Lolly (13/7/04)

Doc said:


> Boots,
> I do mine by using drill bits as I don't have a hole-saw bit big enough. Start with a small drill bit and work your way up to the right size for your taps.


 I've got a 22mm (7/8ths) hole saw - is that too big for the door / taps? Is there a standard hole size for taps? :huh: 

TL


----------



## wedge (13/7/04)

i did what Bobby did. Just measured and drilled no worries. I gues if have no hole saw you could draw the diameter of the needed whole, drill the outline with a 1mm drill bit and then file to let the tap through. I doesnt have to be too neat, the flange on the tap will hide all.


----------



## Boots (13/7/04)

The fridge door "shank' on mine is 16.5mm diam


----------

